# Photographs of the Philippines



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Gene suggested I start a thread to post my photos. I'll add new ones from time to time. 
I hope you enjoy them. 

Fishing Net Repairman







Zambales, Philippines


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

"Catch of the Day" 
Zambales, Philippines


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

"Just Another Philippines Sunset"







South China Sea, Zambales, Luzon, Philippines


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

"Religious Man"







Zambales, Philippines


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

A View From the Rocks"







Zambales, Philippines


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Bluesdude said:


> "Religious Man"
> 
> Zambales, Philippines


This is a nice photo..


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you. I appreciate the comment.


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

"Peso Sir?" 







Manila, Philippines


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Bluesdude said:


> "Peso Sir?"
> 
> Manila, Philippines


Photo's you take are good. Very artistic. Real life photos and meaningful


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

"Barkada" 







Talisayan, Zambales, Philippines


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

hope I am not intruding !!!

Mountain Living, in Buguias .. !!!!!!!!

It is hard to see a piece of any mountain there, without a house or a shack ..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Road way (Highway) at Benquet going to Buguias .. - or whatever that is left of it, and traffic jam .. ..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and last one .. the highway to Bontoc (or whatever that is left of it again and under constant repair .. )


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Of course you're not intruding Ecureilx. I was just going to post a new photo every day or two and kind of make a thread of my photography but if you want to jump on in, feel free. I suppose we might as well just make this a photography thread for everyone to post on.

Here's my photo today. I hope you all enjoy it. 
View attachment 6877

"Magic Left"
Pundaquit, Zambales, Philippines


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

The image didn't seem to attach so I'll try it here.


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

"Tuna Fisherman"







South China Sea - Off the Coast of Zambales, Philippines


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

"Wash Day at the River" 







Zambales, Philippines


----------



## mrtibbs (Jan 2, 2012)

Great photos!! I have been to Zambales 2 times on each one of my visits, so I can relate to some of the photos of the Zambales area. Thank you very much for your postings Bluesdude!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree, these photos are great and Blues, you might even find a market for a lot of them with The Subic Bay Chamber of Commerce as well as the Philippines Department Of Tourism in Manila.


Gene


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been fortunate to have been able to make a living as a photographer for the last 35 years. My wife and I plan to retire no later than 2016. We're really looking forward to joining those of you already living in the Philippines. I can't wait to shoot what I want, where I want, when I want. I really appreciate your comments. It's hard to tell if I should continue posting or if anyone is even interested enough to look at them but now that I know at least a couple of you are enjoying them, I'll continue to post. 
Thanks again and Happy New Year!


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

"Solitude" 







Potipot Island, Candelaria, Luzon, Philippines


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

"Palm Reflections" 







Potipot Island, Luzon, Philippines


----------

